# Flower Shed



## CaliWildViolet420 (Feb 8, 2010)

Well, it says to post your rooms here...so here they are....
We run three trays in this shed, offset for harvest, when nothing is wrong at about two weeks, from tray to tray. 
Each tray has a full  gridded tube set up, for feeding and is also attached to the timer. We use small plastic resevoirs under each table. 
Each tray holds nine plants in a good grow. 
The sheds are not tall. 
All lights are 1000 W. and we have five hooded. 
We run two to three fans, up high and some low. We also have an air conditioner for summer. 
There is one oscillating heater in the shed. 
The ballasts 1000 W.

We have a basic RO water set up for the flower shed and have to carry water to the other shed and house for veg and cloner. We are on well water. 
Each shed has both temp gauge and humidity gauge. The sheds are on timed lighting and feed.

While this may not be the largest, this combined with the T-5 lighting in Veg and house, additional heater runs a pretty price for Pacific Gas and Extortion...so they love us. 
We tried running half time on Propane, due to a full property generator, but that was no better. Cannot afford solar, so it is time to go outdoors....for a change.


----------



## growman05 (Feb 8, 2010)

Looks good. What are you growing?


----------



## CaliWildViolet420 (Feb 9, 2010)

Hi Growman...Currently, not this photo..but what I have posted on my 'Elephant Purple' grow journal thread on here and on another forum.....
Currently in the flower shed. Tray one has Oddyssey, 
Tray two, just had 'Elephant Purple' placed in it..
Tray three, the last of the GDP and Lavendar...

In the Veg shed, I have doubled up 16 Oddyssey, 
In house in EZ Cloner, 15 Elephant Purple Cloining for outdoors 

I have grown a lot of strains...and it is not always my decision what stays, unfortunately...
mazar, white widow, bubble berry, morning star, purple kush, dynamite, master kush, OG kush, Sour D, super silver haze, flo romulan...misty, early misty...big buddha cheese...oh, i cannot remember, so I have to go back thru photos....hmm....never had any powder mildew til we got kush plants....


----------



## stonegroove (Feb 11, 2010)

i'd love to have a whole shedfull, watch out for bugs though, well done on the shed, can we get more pics of your setup?


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 11, 2010)

You have a pest regime?


----------



## CaliWildViolet420 (Feb 11, 2010)

Good Morning All....Been so sick...with this cold flu thing...takes me awhile to respond, My apologies. 

Pests, from Mites, Aphids, Whitefiles to Powder Mildew and One TINY bit of Bud Mold:

We are not new to any of those things. We know all about them and have filters on anything that draws air from inside. I have had mites and I have them again. NEVER HAD A SINGLE THING GO WRONG, until new clones from individuals who Swore...NO PESTS< NO MILDEW...

We have done all the appropriate solutions, right down to not doing anything cause it was too close to harvest. I am more familiar with bugs and EVERY possible way to get rid of them, than anyone I personally know...And my advice to anyone is to NOT GET UPSET...they happen....
Kush is the only strain that has ever had issues with Powder Mildew...these sheds have been in full operation for over three years now....

Best situations for Mildew....deal with intial pro-active steps involving Baking Soda, RO water and a drop of dish soap....Suphur burns are another...I have done foliar sprays...no thanks..unless they are young plants...

Spider Mites...Unfortunately, we have to bomb....I want to try the "Benemite"....it is a predator mite that eats the bad mites and moves on....I also want lady bugs...Aphids and white flies...not too much and I got rid of them with a mild garlic spray.....
No other issues. One time only had a bit of mold on a bud in the back at harvest..Never had root rot, never had any issues but nutes issues....And only use 'cutting edge products, for all phases. Sunshine Soil #4, but a mistake many newbies make is not keeping your soil in an air tight container....

FOR ANYONE NEW.....If you think you can just totally get rid of bugs....sometimes you can...but they can come in on your clothes, shoes...or into vents...so, it can be a never ending battle and while the world awaits the super pest control method...These mites are becoming immune to all methods....

I keep a diluted bottle of Hydrogen Peroxide on hand for mildew or algae issues....

Thanks Stone and Nouvelle...I am searching the photos..I have the tray pics and others..but the sheds are full right now..and small so, it is hard to take specifics..If you give me specifics...I will photograph it...hugs all...


----------



## CaliWildViolet420 (Feb 11, 2010)

STRONG WORDS OF WISDOM... I think you all know this...however...

ALWAYS ISOLATE YOUR CLONES OR NEW PLANTS, PRIOR TO BRINGING THEM INTO A HEALTHY GROW.
no matter what any one says...they still might have issues...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 11, 2010)

I have never had any kind of luck with either predator mites or ladybugs.  Unfortunately, I have not found anything that works on mites except the "strong stuff".  I live in the mountains, often wander through the underbrush as part of my job, and have 3 dogs (and lots of others that visit).  I combat spider mites far too often.  And, my growroom is super clean--you can practically eat off the floor in there (my growroom is far cleaner than many people's kitchens).


----------



## CaliWildViolet420 (Feb 11, 2010)

I agree Hemp Goddess....mites...ugh. We also are meticulous in cleaning. This past two months it has been difficult, because we actually have had such massive rain, that the floors could not be kept clean in the sheds. I still need to go over the mylar, which is a tedious job, but necessary. It gets splashed when I clean trays, so while it may not be that dirty, it can still hold onto spores. So, I am going to update photos here that I have on hand of the sheds and show as much as I can, for others...as asked...


----------



## CaliWildViolet420 (Feb 11, 2010)

This is the flower shed. The dirty Tray is to illustrate how bad a tray can look and what NO ONE should ever leave a tray looking like and put new plants into.......This was after a harvest. We thought plants in dirt and pots, would make less mess..not the case. The trays get dirty no matter what you do. 

I am going to show several, so I hope you get an idea of lay out....

For the trays, we have a tubular frame around the parameter, that has smaller feeding tubes t-barred into them. We run 9 feeding lines, for 9 plants, with another tube going down into the resevoir under the table. Each table has it's own res and pump.

We meticulously scrub the trays after each grow and the tubes and the resevoirs. I also sweep and shop vac out any dust and debris. 

While it does not look like it, in these photos, I also go over the mylar to attempt to be proactive about removing any attached spores. I will also lift up the tray every other grow and make sure that nothing is hiding under it. 

When I had a veg tray in one of the rooms in my home, the service porch aka laundry room, we had one banana slug that got into the closed resevoir. It was clinging to the lid. As wacked as it sounds, we have a lot of those around here, and this one slug, was removed and taken to the opposite side of the property. The same little slug, made it's way back and got in again.


----------



## CaliWildViolet420 (Feb 11, 2010)

This cloner has been used well over a hundred times. I have seen other peoples' cloners, who do not clean them. This is a pain in the tail end to clean and altho, I still have a few minerals on it...It has been scrubbed for hours. 

You would not eat off a dirty plate, so why would you put fresh cut clones into a dirty environment. 
The cloner is normally in the veg shed, with its own table, but is currently in my house, cause we ran out of room...this time around.


----------



## CaliWildViolet420 (Feb 11, 2010)

Okay hopefully, these are not repeats, but they show a bit more detail. If I am not showing what you would like to see, just let me know. I am an avid photographer and love an excuse to take photos...

My apologies that the veg shed is not as clean as I like it, but we had flooding around this time and played slip and slide just getting over to the sheds...and trying to transplant...was such a joy. There is no covered area outside the sheds, to do this and so, it had to be done quick....

Veg Shed also has a similar set up with the ventilation. 

Each shed has it's own heater and only the flower shed has an air conditioner. I have an old air conditioner in my home, that works okay, but of course the plants have a brand new one, as of last year. If you have ever experienced heat stress on your plants, you will understand the necessity of the air conditioner. 

Each shed has oscillating fans up high and low. I cannot stress the importance of air flow enough.

(Most of this is intended for new growers, to aid them in processes. It is also not a set design or idea for anyone to feel they need to use to grow. Everyone should do what is best for themselves and their space.)

It is my philosophy, that if I can eliminate some  frustration and aid just one person, in learning how to do this successfully, than I have done what I am here to do, successfully myself. Knowledge should be shared.


----------



## CaliWildViolet420 (Feb 11, 2010)

So, that is all I have for right now. Time to rejoice in the fact that my son, told me last night, he proposed to his beautiful girlfriend, on the pier in Seattle, with a ring from Tiffany's. 
They were there on vacation. Right now, he is back in Virginia, snowed in....Take Care all.. Hope this helps someone....
Jack, my dog and I are off to take a hike, before sunset and look for mushrooms to photograph.


----------



## burnin123 (Feb 11, 2010)

Looks good..Congrats on the sons proposal..and in Seattle..wow  wonderful City..How long have ya been growing in these sheds?  and with the wood cieling  ow do you keep RH  up?  Good luck on the mushrooms..and give jack a nice treat


----------



## stonegroove (Feb 12, 2010)

cheers for the visual aids, they'll make me lie awake at night thinking about my own ideal growing area


----------



## CaliWildViolet420 (Feb 12, 2010)

thanks stone...


----------



## burnin123 (Feb 13, 2010)

anytime ya go from the outside and into grow area ya will be carring hitchhickers...its just the way it is..I too grow in shed...and deal with this constantly..But   Im winning..good luck to you


----------



## CaliWildViolet420 (Feb 13, 2010)

absolutely burnin.....we know that well....they are active lil buggers...However, I have stopped gettin  upset cause they happen....bugs just happen. 
We thought we were winning and sometimes we are, however no matter what, they appear. If you build a shed, they will come....haha...


----------

